# Shaking Head and Scratching



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Last night I woke up to Perri shaking his head a lot. He would do it almost constantly, settle down for a bit of sleep, and then wake up and start to shake his head again. He was restless and clearly uncomfortable, and also was holding his head a bit to one side. I looked in his ears and didn't see anything--they aren't red or smelly, and no discharge. As the night went on he started scratching too. 
I just don't know what is going on. He did have a rabies shot last Saturday, but he's on a detox for it and had been fine. Could he get an itchy reaction from it a week later? I thought that type of reaction happens soon after the shot? Also, I started the process of switching him to another food on Wednesday. It's a brand that he's been on before, it's just the chicken kind instead of the lamb. The ingredients of the two are the same except for the protein, and he's been on chicken food since last summer so it's not the chicken. So I really doubt it's the food, but I'm trying to think of everything. To be safe I'm just going to feed him his old food today. Also, it was rainy yesterday so he didn't go outside except to potty, so he didn't get into anything outside. 
I thought about ear mites, but wouldn't that cause redness inside the ear? It's just strange because it happened so suddenly.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my! If there is no odor, discharge, or black matter, I am not sure what to think. I'm sure that you have plucked all his hair out of the ear, so I am just lost. Any change in cleaning or laundry products, or dietary changes? Maybe Dr. Jaime will be able to offer some direction until your vet opens up. I sure hope this is resolved soon. Poor baby sounds so miserable.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I was first going to say, maybe a bad dream? But if he seems like he in pain.. then I have no idea what it could be. Just wanted to say, hope you can figure out what is wrong with Perri and get him better soon! Hopefully more people will have experience with this! (perhaps it's something way down in his ear canal? that you can't really see?)


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

Sounds like a yeast infection. My puppy had one and they were the only symptoms.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'd say it's something with the ears. Bella had a pretty bad ear infection once and there were no visible signs other than her shaking her head alot. Maybe it's just the beginning of one. Whatever it may be I hope sweet little Perri starts to feel better soon.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hannah was doing that when she had a yeast infection. She shook her head a lot & scratched at her ear. However she did have a slight odor & a slight discharge as the infection progressed.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would have the vet check him out and look down his ears. He may be starting with an infection.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

He was at the vet last week for his annual checkup and she looked at them, but I guess she didn't see anything then bc it's just now starting. He's also scratching his body too, not just his ears. It must be connected somehow. I wish this didn't happen on the weekend, but I will be taking him in tomorrow if it keeps up, which it probably will as he's still doing it, just not as much as last night. I just bought some children's benadryl to help him until tomorrow, but I don't know how much I should give him. I was thinking about just sticking my finger in the bottle and letting him lick it off, so it'd just be a tiny amount. I think I'll pm Jaimie or Jackie about it, but if anyone else knows let me know! Thanks for the responses.

**EDIT: Just did a search and found that Jaimie says it's a miligram per pound. There are 12.5 mg in 1 teaspoon, so about 6 in a half teaspoon and about 3 in a fourth. Perri is 5.5 pounds so he could have a little less than a half teaspoon, but I just now gave him a fourth so I'll see how he does on that first.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the benadryl should help some until u can get him checked out at the vet..sounds like he may have an ear infection though


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank you Jaimie for responding--it is helping and he's not as miserable so that's good. Do you know what the connection might be to his body being itchy too?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope Perri feels better soon :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Andrea, he is. I did not give him any more benadryl after that first dose he got around 4:30, and he did fine last night. I didn't wake up to him shaking or scratching. He was still a little itchy this morning, but much better than yesterday.
I called his vet this morning, and she believes it's a reaction to the rabies shot. She said those symptoms can appear a 7-10 days after, and that since it's getting better it means the detox he's on is doing it's job and he should continue to improve.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no, I hope Perri is feeling better soon! My bichon, Lacie, used to get ear infections....I bet that's what the problem is. You going back to the vet? It'll make YOU feel better if you know what it really is....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I sure hope Perri is feeling much better now, Scooby and Koko always shake and itch after grooming, I think it's related to the ear plucking, they usually settle down the next day


----------



## DenaBear07 (Aug 7, 2007)

EAR INFECTION-----bring to vet a get meds-----one other way to tell is to smell the ear--will smell like yeast!!


----------

